# Where to buy Zoya polishes?



## Nadeshda (May 31, 2009)

Hi!

So, I've been eyeing some Zoya polishes that I'd like to try, but they aren't sold in my country. Is there anywhere I can get them, other than ebay? They don't seem to be available on the most popular sites, like 8ty8, head2toe and transdesign


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 2, 2009)

I just get them through their website 
ZOYA: Nail Polish, Nail Polish Treatment, Nail Polish Remover & Lip Gloss at Zoya.com

OH I just looked but they don't ship internationally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry!


----------



## ruthless (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh LAME....I ordered about 200 bucks worth of nail polish off of them 4 or 5 years ago and at that time they shipped to Canada. Lame...


----------



## Chikky (Jun 2, 2009)

Since the website is out, look for some Aveda Concept salons, maybe? I know a few here (mine included) carry them because they don't include a bunch of unneeded chemical stuff so they're a bit healthier. Maybe even contact the website to see if they can direct you to a shop near you.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 5, 2009)

Some Trade Secrets here in Canada have them but only a limited selection. Do you have Trade Secret in Portugal?


----------



## Nadeshda (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help, girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, sadly there's no trade secrets or aveda concepts salon here. I've used the search on the Zoya website, but the search came back empty. I guess I have to resort to ebay. Thanks anyway


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 10, 2009)

You could consider asking for a CP =)

I'd be willing to help, if you want PM me...


----------



## Lucas123 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_You could consider asking for a CP =)

I'd be willing to help, if you want PM me..._

 

taking the risk of sounding stupid... what is a CP?


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2009)

Try this ebay shop:

eBay Shop - maiandjays superstore: Wir verkaufen OPI Classics Single Polish, Essie Polishes Lotions Deals, Sephora by OPI Polish.

They have Zoya.

A CP is a custom purchase.


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd be willing to help with a CP too, I'm buying from them all the tme, so we could even split shipping costs from Zoya to my address!


----------

